# Volanteers Needed!!! I need your help!!!!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

So I signed up to Tie Flys and giving casting lessons atthe Rotary Club of Perdido Key's Wet & Wild Festival May 1st. Problem is, i can't do it alone. At the Wet & Wild Fest last year, a handful of the local club guys showed up and helped. (Much thanks again to those who participated) Honestly though, the club didn't seem to jazzed about supporting the event. Why, I have no idea, a great event to recruit folks.I really don't feel like trying to approach the club again,it was just too much drama involved. 

So....I turn to you fellow fly fisherman and ladies, and humbly ask for your help.If you can tie a clouser, I need you. If you know basic casting, I need you! (If your really good at either, I realllly need you....to show me how :letsdrink) I was bolted to the table for a few hours last year just tying clousers with kids. It was awesome to see young kids get excited about tying a fly,and teaching them to do it. If nothing else, just knowing that you could be the spark.....well that's enough for me anyway. If you will volanteer to tie, just bring your vice and tools. I will get all the materials for clousers. (Hooks, eyes, bucktails, flash, thread, cement) I'll have a vice or 2 there you can use as well. ...but feel free to bring whatever you want to tie and show folks. If you want to show folks how to cast, you are welcome to use my rods or your own. Again, it will be mostly young kids from my experience last year. On the casting though, it was mostly adults. (For the single fellas, it was a lot of ladies, just sayin') There will also be lots of other stuff going on as well. Paddle boards to try out, cast nets, ...etc, its a water event. It's an all day event, but you can just coordinate the times you want to be there, whatever your schedule will allow is fine. 

If youwant to volanteer, please just respond to this thread or send me an email at [email protected]. When we get closer to the event date, I'll coordinate us all together. It could also be a great get together for all of us to meet, and we could wade fishafter we wrap things up at the festival there in the park.......or dinner and beers at The Point or Hub Stacey's down the street.

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

im only 14 but if i can get a ride over there i will help you out... (if you want me too)


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Hunter, that would be awesome!! Let your folks know that there will be a lot of other stuff for you to do and check out as well. There was a 15yr old last year that was throwing almost the whole line by the end of the day, thanks to the help ofthe Bass Pro guy. If you can't find a ride, and if you don't live tooo far from me (no idea where you live) Have your folks call me, and I might be able to come pick ya up, but you'll be stuck there the whole day unless someone can pick ya up earlier. 

To everyone else that has sent e-mails and messages, big ups and thanks!!! It will at least be a good hang out event.

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

hey Capt Harry,

My mom gave me the green light on the show so i will see you there on May 1st i cant wait.. and if you live in Bama possibly you could possibley take me,but my gut feeling has me thinking that she will just drop me off then go and spend money at the malls on useless stuff.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet!! I live just across the line from Alabama on 98. When we get closer, your mom can call me and work out if she wants to drop you off at my house if it's easier for her. Either way, glad to hear you will be able to go, should be some cool stuff for you to check out.

L8, Harry


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea i live in Foley, Al so im only 15-30 min to the line


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

OK, this weekend is the weekend. 
Everyone that dropped me a line saying they were in, please send another to confirm that your still in.([email protected]) Others out there, come on, join us. The worst case is that you get to meet some others and inspire some young (or old) mind, to take up flyfishing.
Let's set the spark to the fire in someone's unknown passionfor fly fishingthisSaturday. 
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.......hello anybody?!?

I still need help. If you can tie a clouser, you can do it.

Besides, it'll be blowing 20+, so it's not like we can all get on the water this Saturday anyway.

L8, Harry


----------

